# a career limiting move .....



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know whether to laugh at this guy or feel sorry for him. He was a candidate in a political party in BC until some dodgy photos of him surfaced on Facebook. End of political career! 

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/bcvotes2009/story/2009/04/20/bc-election-lam-facebook.html

I don't want this to become about politics, or the political parties involved, its more about doing something questionable and having it come back and bite you in the ass. I'm glad we didnt have Facebook etc when I was younger. Some of the stupid shit that we did is best forgotten, without any photographic evidence of it remaining.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe;193731 I'm glad we didnt have Facebook etc when I was younger. Some of the stupid shit that we did is best forgotten said:


> I still have the pictures.... now how do you post them again?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ten years ago, I taught a class of 1100 at Carleton Univ, most of whom took the class via cable TV. Of course, I had no idea what the cable TV students looked like; hard enough to make out the faces at the back of the lecture hall in a room of 250. The day of the first exam, I arrive at school on a Saturday morning, and its like a bloody Twilight Zone episode walking from the parking lot to the gym. The entire campus is crawling with people reading the same book, who all look up and smile like they know me...and I've never seen any of them before in my life.

I kept running into people whom I had taught all the time and everywhere. We were coming back from a trip to Hamilton and stopped at a Highway 401 rest stop to top up the oil. When the gas station attendant came out to give me a hand, she says "Oh, Professor Hammer, I'm in your class!". I go into a Great Canadian Bagel, or a Subway, and its the same thing. They were everywhere and I had no idea who they were until they announced themselves. 

Of course, because the classes were broadcast on cable TV, there were viewers who weren't in the class at all. One day I'm waiting at the bus stop and some old codger comes up, clasps my hands and pronounces "Oh Professor Hammer. I love your show! God bless you!". Clearly any sort of mischief or misbehaviour on my part was going to be off-limits because I never knew who would be watching. Forget about adultery in public restrooms, recreational drug use, or purchase of "questionable reading material"; I couldn't even buy a freaking glazed donut because they all knew I was diabetic!

So this was before there was ever any Facebook. Hard to imagine there were more than 2000-3000 people who ever saw "that show", yet it was public, and anyone who had seen it and knew my identity could be a silent witness to any sort of public behaviour on my part without me having any idea. Now, in a Facebook era, people put all manner of misbehaviour on their pages and behave as if no one is going to know about it except for their inner circle who will excuse it. Wrong.

Earth to Facebookers...employers are already using Facebook searches to determine if they should hire you or accept you to a university program. Seriously, I have already had multiple exchanges with HR professionals in several jurisdictions on professional listservs. It is in play. And of course, people don't put their community service and charitable work on their Facebook pages - they put their party prank and holiday/cat photos - so Facebook searches invariably turn up reasons to NOT hire you. Stupid, stupid, stupid.

This Ray Lam guy has already blown his chances. Not because he grabbed some booby, but because he has no conception of discretion or good judgment - something you would expect in a public official.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well maybe I'm naive, but there are security measures no? No one can find _me_ on facebook unless I want them to! Not to mention that I really don't WANT to broadcast my life in all it's detail for everyone to see! How arrogant to think that anyone would want to know! Not to mention all manner of creeps and freaks out there.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Well maybe I'm naive, but there are security measures no? No one can find _me_ on facebook unless I want them to! Not to mention that I really don't WANT to broadcast my life in all it's detail for everyone to see! How arrogant to think that anyone would want to know! Not to mention all manner of creeps and freaks out there.


+1 No kidding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Always act as if your every move online is being recorded (because it is).
Always set your Facebook permissions to be as restrictive as possible (friends only).



And can I just say: I'm pretty happy another frat boy, boys club, party manwhore has been weeded out of the smoking-jackets-and-pipes club we call political parties.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

iaresee said:


> And can I just say: I'm pretty happy another frat boy, boys club, party manwhore has been weeded out of the smoking-jackets-and-pipes club we call political parties.


Come on, I'm tired of people expecting these guys to be something the rest of the world isn't. My kid brother is 25, and his Facebook page is full of this kind of crap. He's a well respected chef who's worked at many higher-end restauarants in Vancouver. I don't think any sane person would have issues eating his food if they saw his Facebook page. I'm far more concerned about corruption and inaction, than college hijinks.

Shawn


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Come on, I'm tired of people expecting these guys to be something the rest of the world isn't. My kid brother is 25, and his Facebook page is full of this kind of crap. He's a well respected chef who's worked at many higher-end restauarants in Vancouver. I don't think any sane person would have issues eating his food if they saw his Facebook page. I'm far more concerned about corruption and inaction, than college hijinks.
> 
> Shawn


Ok sure, but I would think should yer bro decide he wanted to become involved in politics, he'd make darn sure not everyone could see his page. It's not about what he did, it's the fact that he's dumb enough to "leave it public"


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Ok sure, but I would think should yer bro decide he wanted to become involved in politics, he'd make darn sure not everyone could see his page. It's not about what he did, it's the fact that he's dumb enough to "leave it public"



Well, that's not so much my point. Why is this so scandalous? This is the kind of $hit that leads to "I did, but I didn't inhale". I guess to protect our fragile sensibilities, anyone running for office should destroy any evidence of thier past reckless abandonments. Anywho rant over, point taken. Peace and love and all that.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

...Just updated my privacy settings...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The assumption that this guy is no different than any other 25 year-old is a bit like thinking that one can swear at the top of one's lungs on the city bus because other teens do it at school too. The fact of the matter is that political space is public space and elected officials are supposed to represent everyone's interests, even people not at all like one's self. The things that do not undermine the trust of people like oneself may very well be things that undermine the trust of other constituent groups who expect you to represent them. So, even if this doofus didn't do anything terribly wrong, or anything that would offend the average college student, that's not the whole electorate. Obviously, you can't make everybody happy, but you can make efforts to try an do so. Which is why this dork has pretty much blown his chances.

More ambiguous, I suppose, is the recent case of Canadian actress Lenore Zann, who was running for office in Nova Scotia. According to a recent CBC article, she showed a little more of herself than might appear in a business suit in a made-for-cable TV show, and her competitors, or someone working on their campaign, started circulating "candid" photos. On the one hand, unless one has been the cruel victim of cancer or mother nature, as a female she should be expected to possess those body parts. On the other hand, Maritimers can be a socially conservative and traditional lot, and expect a little decorum. On the one hand, she wasn't exposing herself because of a personal flaw or a drinking binge; she was doing her job, and the script-writer or director must have requested it. On the other hand, people can be expected to have a little reticence about actors in politics, and maybe even especially about those who don't mind showing their naughty bits for contractual reasons (something Mary Pickford NEVER did, although there was that one Julie Andrews movie....). On the complete other hand, if it was that obscure and brief that people had to be deliberately TOLD about it, and directed to it, by campaign folks.....

Hmmm, now that I think of it, Bob Rae did a skinny-dipping scene with Rick Mercer, but Michael Ignatieff never did. And guess who is leader of the Liberal Party now?! maybe people don't vote for Liberals who likes to git nekkid?

As for me, I've never actually seen Facebook, so I have no privacy settings to worry about. I just try and keep my language here clean, and my accusations modest.:smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> Come on, I'm tired of people expecting these guys to be something the rest of the world isn't. My kid brother is 25, and his Facebook page is full of this kind of crap. He's a well respected chef who's worked at many higher-end restauarants in Vancouver. I don't think any sane person would have issues eating his food if they saw his Facebook page. I'm far more concerned about corruption and inaction, than college hijinks.


A chef is not an elected official. He's not representing a broad portion of the country, making decisions that possible steer the course of a nation. But if you want to run with this analogy: I wouldn't eat his food if his Facebook profile had pictures of him picking his nose in the kitchen, or sneezing over a plate of food he's prepping. Context is important here. I don't expect my politicians to have lived a puritan life, but I do expect that upon entering a career in politics they repent, not _flaunt_, their youthful indiscretions. At least publicly.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> My kid brother is 25, and his Facebook page is full of this kind of crap. He's a well respected chef who's worked at many higher-end restauarants in Vancouver.
> Shawn


...let's hope he hand washes often...


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

If you can't be a saint, at least cover up your tracks....


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had several persons ask me to sign up on face book....NOT INTERESTED ~!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> I've had several persons ask me to sign up on face book....NOT INTERESTED ~!


Like I need something else to do while I'm online!:smile:

So I'm not on facebook either.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wednesday, April 22, 2009
Received | Reçu: 2009-04-22 1:18 AM NATIONAL POST (NATIONAL) NATIONAL POST (NATIONAL)
FP CAREERS, Page: FP15
Proof employers are reading blogs
Insubordination online is cause for dismissal

Howard Levitt, Financial Post

After blogging about her sex life, Jessica Cutler was fired from her job as a U. S. Senator's aide and then ended up with a book deal. Most people who are fired for blogging are less fortunate. Few of the now more than 100 million blogs are even interesting, let alone sensational. The Internet has become littered with bloggers whining about their jobs. Few read them; less care. The only interested party is the employer, who often gives the employee the impetus to start a new one --about unemployment.

Most people blog the way they speak, moaning about perceived petty injustices. "I should have been promoted instead of Nancy." "Christina is lazy and I end up doing her work" "My boss shouldn't have his job." But blogging is not analagous to grumbling to your partner at home. A blog, like everything online, is both permanent and public.

Jessica Clarke didn't think about that, when she blogged about her job as a personal caregiver at a home for the aged. She complained about her "lazy, slow" co-workers, described her employer's new residential facility as "a hole" and even ridiculed a resident with Parkinson's disease. She also referred to her managers as "stupid f---ing a--holes" who kept making mistakes. After reading the blog, Ms. Clarke's managers decided to fire her. Her union fought her dimissal and lost.

Many white collar employees make the same mistake. One woman in an Alberta government office wrote that "imbeciles and idiot savants (no offense to them) were running the ship". She described her co-workers as "stupid, cheap or stuck-up." When a taxpayer complained about her to the provincial Ombudsperson, she blogged that the woman had "ratted her out." She called one of her bosses the "Lunatic in Charge" and another a "power-hungry wench." When her employer perused her blog, she was fired. She and her union also lost her suit.

When an employee is rude and insubordinate to a manager, continued employment can be untenable, which is why blogging about your workplace is often cause for discharge.

However, if a blog does not relate to work, an employee has considerable leeway. One B. C. warehouse worker glorified Nazism and Hitler on his blog and described fantasies of violent attacks. Horrified, his employer fired him. But his hatred wasn't directed toward his employer or co-workers. As a result, there was no legal cause to fire him and he was reinstated at arbitration.

The courts deem Internet libel to be more serious than other forms of libel because of its permanent and international circulation, so it follows that disparaging comments about an employer also will be treated more seriously than comments with limited coverage. Employers can protect themselves by including rules about blogs in their Internet policies.

When an employer discovers such blogs it should: - Print the blog to preserve the evidence; - Consider whether anything the employer, the workplace or the employees are adversely affected; - Consult with counsel to determine whether the employee can be justifiably disciplined or fired.

--- - Howard Levitt, counsel to Lang Michener LLP, is an employment lawyer who practises in eight provinces and is author of The Law of Dismissal for Human Resources Professionals. He can be reached at [email protected] WEB SITES


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not on Facebook, and have no interest in it. It's about the only way of keeping in touch with my brother on a monthly basis. FWIW I was comparing 25 year olds to 25 year olds. Should the candidate have apologized?...I suppose that would be a reasonable expectation. Should this be a career ender? Not at all. As for these guys "repenting" their pasts "at least publicly"....well what can I add to a statement like that that's more damning? 

There's a generation that's going to be taking charge soon enough, that will have had many aspects of their lives put on permanent record. This may be very upsetting/challenging for their superiors, but it isn't going to stay this way........."the loser now will be later to win, oh the times they are a changin''.

Shawn


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Ten years ago, I taught a class of 1100 at Carleton Univ, most of whom took the class via cable TV. Of course, I had no idea what the cable TV students looked like; hard enough to make out the faces at the back of the lecture hall in a room of 250. The day of the first exam, I arrive at school on a Saturday morning, and its like a bloody Twilight Zone episode walking from the parking lot to the gym. The entire campus is crawling with people reading the same book, who all look up and smile like they know me...and I've never seen any of them before in my life.
> 
> I kept running into people whom I had taught all the time and everywhere. We were coming back from a trip to Hamilton and stopped at a Highway 401 rest stop to top up the oil. When the gas station attendant came out to give me a hand, she says "Oh, Professor Hammer, I'm in your class!". I go into a Great Canadian Bagel, or a Subway, and its the same thing. They were everywhere and I had no idea who they were until they announced themselves.
> 
> ...


sdsre totally rockin tale man!

I dunno. I lie through my teeth on facebook and myspace. I mean, why would I be personally identifiable on those whore-sites? I have places that are far more respectable and where I am much more oblique to my person. But factbook and myspace, thats akin to a mens room stall...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I find facebook and myspace fascinating in terms of the kind of culture it has created. The invention of the digital self portrait for one. Hundreds of thousands of extended arm digital pics. Secondly, the absolute requirement of anynone under the age of 20 to put up hundreds of pictures of boozing drunkeness. I have never seen so many pictures of drinking in my life. We have a page for the salon and have hundreds of people on it. I am shocked by some of the stuff I see on the pages.

I also have a facebook and myspace page. I think I might have maybe 40 friends, most of which are family members. But my kids and all the other kids out there seem to have 500 to 800 friends or more. Which seems a bit bizarre to me. So basically they will OK just about anyone who sends them a friend request. In these situations, and most likely with that goof ball in BC someone lifted the picture from his page and he got nabbed. Very doubtful that it was an "actual" friend.

I keep telling the kids that whatever they post up there is fair game for anyone that may hold a grudge or want to cause a little trouble. 

The other thing I find very interesting about these things is the "mood" thingy. People seem to have to tell everyone else out there exactly how they are feeling every minute of the day. Every failed relationship, every lost opportunity, everytime the new baby shits. This is information the rest of us dont really care about. These are NOT friends either. I dont know what they are but they are not friends in the true sense of the word. Keep your life private. I post vacation pics and family pics on my Facebook and restrict viewing to my family members and my close friends. I sure as hell would never post a picture up there that could be used against me later on. people need to use common sense, a fading trait.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not on facebook either (anymore)........its scary.....people started showing up that I would have rather forgotten about....its a tangled web and virtually impossibly to maintain much privacy no matter what the "settings" are at......want privacy? - stay off facebook - PERIOD!

as for the politician / actress noted in this thread getting flogged for showing her private bits...comparatively, I find it strange that a dude like Arnold Schwartzenegger can show his bits in a movie, publicly smoke pot, make millions off the American consumer portraying characters that perform incredible acts of violence and still get elected Governor........but an actress with modest political aspirations gets flogged for just showing a naked boob.

I don't get it.......I don't get why the entertainment industry can so openly show heinous violence, but don't dare show a body part that we all know we all have....what a strange world we live in...

was this off topic? - I don't remember now..


oh well - back to playing some guitar!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

heck....what about wardrobe malfuntions..........


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This thread reminded me of what I have been calling "Hammer's law" for a decade or more. Hammer's law goes something like this:
*
The easier and cheaper it is to disseminate information in a given medium, the less discriminating people will be about what they consider to BE "information".*

So, when books could only be produced by scribes, there was precious little in the way of trashy novels. The first mechanically-printed book was the Bible, which says a lot about what people considered to be important. Nowadays, people believe that they should tell the world what they ate for dinner and what they're watching on television, notions that were inconceivable in the last century. Imagine taking out a classified ad in the newspaper to convey the sort of things people put on Facebook or Twitter.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

mhammer said:


> This thread reminded me of what I have been calling "Hammer's law" for a decade or more. Hammer's law goes something like this:
> *
> The easier and cheaper it is to disseminate information in a given medium, the less discriminating people will be about what they consider to BE "information".*
> 
> So, when books could only be produced by scribes, there was precious little in the way of trashy novels. The first mechanically-printed book was the Bible, which says a lot about what people considered to be important. Nowadays, people believe that they should tell the world what they ate for dinner and what they're watching on television, notions that were inconceivable in the last century. Imagine taking out a classified ad in the newspaper to convey the sort of things people put on Facebook or Twitter.



or in this forum.........there's productive and non productive uses I suppose


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> This thread reminded me of what I have been calling "Hammer's law" for a decade or more. Hammer's law goes something like this:
> *
> The easier and cheaper it is to disseminate information in a given medium, the less discriminating people will be about what they consider to BE "information".*
> 
> .


Perhaps more surprising than the desire to share this "information" with countless others, is the *compulsion* to do it almost constantly. Addiction is a funny thing. On the way to work many text, E-mail or "twitt" as they travel/commute. Once at work they continue to "share information", even if this is unacceptable to their employers. Only to return home and continue this frenzied communication. Hmmmm.....it's not the message, it's the medium!!...eureka!! The very rare instance my wife invites me to look at something someone she/we know has posted on various web sites, I'm taken aback by the "substance" of these dispatches. Only time will tell what the benefits and drawbacks of this "Age of Information" are. I can honestly say this forum is it for me. Generally the "conversation" here is polite and interesting...to me. I doubt too many of the folks who are into Facebook or Twitter and the like, would be all that well gratified here. 

Shawn.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I knew things would be headed this way when in the mid-90's, at the dawn of the world wide web, I went to a Dilbert web-site. It had some 30 pages or so devoted to pictures people had sent in of their sock puppets. Um....yeah....uh-huh....sock puppet pictures. Now there's something I can see someone springing $5 to buy a copy of in a glossy magazine in 1985.

Like I say, as it gets cheaper and easier, people lose their bearings about what information is important, and which isn't.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I find facebook and myspace fascinating in terms of the kind of culture it has created. The invention of the digital self portrait for one. Hundreds of thousands of extended arm digital pics. Secondly, the absolute requirement of anynone under the age of 20 to put up hundreds of pictures of boozing drunkeness. I have never seen so many pictures of drinking in my life. We have a page for the salon and have hundreds of people on it. I am shocked by some of the stuff I see on the pages.
> 
> I also have a facebook and myspace page. I think I might have maybe 40 friends, most of which are family members. But my kids and all the other kids out there seem to have 500 to 800 friends or more. Which seems a bit bizarre to me. So basically they will OK just about anyone who sends them a friend request. In these situations, and most likely with that goof ball in BC someone lifted the picture from his page and he got nabbed. Very doubtful that it was an "actual" friend.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. Check out this post I made about Twitter: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22395 It's meant to be humourous but it's also very true.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So here are just a few little exmaples of what you can find on the majority of 19 yr olds facebook sites. The names are obviously not shown, nor are the shameless drunken or stoned photos. But they dont realize that anyone can lift this info and use it against them. In fact, I will tell you that I have had some come in and ask for a job and after checking their facebook I said, no thanks.



> that blunt was good lastnight lol i was so baked! we need to do it again asap!! but what are u doing this weekend? we should all go out again  msg me ♥





> Okkkk let's go friday or saterdayyy! I'm so down for a rowdy niteeee we will shmoke a blunt tmrw or friday n plan it ouut





> hey ----- whats upp.. i feel that we need a drunken night out asap with some girlss.. what u up to this weekendd?? msg meee





> GODDAM ****IN CO-OP THEN SCHOOL!!! MSG CELL SO IAM NOT SO EFFIN BOREDDD





> see yOu soon to smokeeee a bLunnnnttt





> Heyy! no i dont have school just a lawyer apmnt at 5 so smokin all day til then and then afterwards haha ill msg ur phone in a bit well meet up !♥





> heyyyy pppppppp where gettin loaded tm night wooo





> Hey skank i called your dirty ass yesterday your mom said you were at an interview?you little fiber Call a hoe when u get this





> ahaahh just chillin lets smoke a blunttt





> Shut it slut





> only cuz when i was drunk i let you put them in youre mouth.





> Sasquatch i forgot to clean out your lint trap when i was at your place, so if you could be a doll and dispose of that labia lint asap that would be great. Dont wanna catch on fire, remember last christmas when your the one who kept us all warm and cozy and things got a little out of hand when you accidently set uncle bobs toupe on fire! Dont want a repeat now do we





> lol i just read your msg to ---- n seen that you cant drink or something??? lol this makes me happy cause now im not the only one!!! we need to smoke soon ... and you should come with us tomorrow



Just a tiny sampling friends. Wonder what our kids are doing?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So here are just a few little exmaples of what you can find on the majority of 19 yr olds facebook sites. The names are obviously not shown, nor are the shameless drunken or stoned photos. But they dont realize that anyone can lift this info and use it against them. In fact, I will tell you that I have had some come in and ask for a job and after checking their facebook I said, no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I wonder what friggin PLANET they're from! kksjur


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not to mention that the english language is taking a major beating as well.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

High schoolers partying AND having sex!!........what's next? Maybe scrawling this kind of stuff on the bathroom stalls or spray painting it on the walls of the school was the way to go after all.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> High schoolers partying AND having sex!!........what's next? Maybe scrawling this kind of stuff on the bathroom stalls or spray painting it on the walls of the school was the way to go after all.
> 
> Shawn :smile:


The big difference is that we used to do the same things, but we did not broadcast it to the world. I am sure when you wrote "here I sit lonely hearted, paid my dime and only farted" on the bathroom stall in high school that you never signed it with your real name. Nor did you broadcast the fact that you got stoned every night on some medium that your own parents have access to.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The big difference is that we used to do the same things, but we did not broadcast it to the world. I am sure when you wrote "here I sit lonely hearted, paid my dime and only farted" on the bathroom stall in high school that you never signed it with your real name. Nor did you broadcast the fact that you got stoned every night on some medium that your own parents have access to.


Not to mention posting pics of yerself on the throne!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The big difference is that we used to do the same things, but we did not broadcast it to the world. I am sure when you wrote "here I sit lonely hearted, paid my dime and only farted" on the bathroom stall in high school that you never signed it with your real name. Nor did you broadcast the fact that you got stoned every night on some medium that your own parents have access to.


It also got painted over every summer. This stuff can get archived and stick around long after you've deleted your account.

Shawn: I never really followed up on the chef-comparison thing. I certainly don't expect everyone to have a clean past. It's not about how you lived, it's about how you live (present tense). If you're still holding up that one night back in '98 when you got loaded and that drunk chick let you fondle her on camera -- well, maybe you need to take a break and come back in a few more years when your maturity level has caught up to your job station? (That wasn't directed at you BTW, but at the MP) I don't want drunken-chick-fondling kids running my country any more than he'd want a drunken-chick-fondling engineer designing the chips that make the cruise control on his car function. Neither leads to a good outcome.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> It also got painted over every summer. This stuff can get archived and stick around long after you've deleted your account.


Agreed, once its out there, its out there for the picking and usage of anyone.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The big difference is that we used to do the same things, but we did not broadcast it to the world. I am sure when you wrote "here I sit lonely hearted, paid my dime and only farted" on the bathroom stall in high school that you never signed it with your real name. Nor did you broadcast the fact that you got stoned every night on some medium that your own parents have access to.


My issue with all this, including our expectations/pretensions regarding society's leaders, is that the overwhelming response is that we'd rather be bull$hitted than know the truth. Once the notion that teenagers are acting like typical teenagers can be confirmed beyond doubt, then being hypocritical is OK. How many here would have failed the Facebook test? Because the technology exists, does that make it OK to snoop? What happens when the bulk of the populace has these kind of "footprints" in their collective closets? Does the technology guide our moral compass? If I can look into my neighbour's window from my apartment, is this my right? If it is, should I?
Discuss

Shawn


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mods.. We need a 10ft pole icon! kkjuw


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Not to mention posting pics of yerself on the throne!!!


kkjuw


But seriously (PUN OMG) there is also the question. Is this behaviour normal youth behaviour or an over reaction/response to the level of over-parenting that is put on them by both well meaning parrents and well meaning legislators? Maybe "kids" do grow up, maybe childhood does come to an end. They may need to be allowed to be adults with both the benefits and the consiquences and as parrents we should simple step back and let them either soar or fall down and get hurt. In the end it is their lives and if we've done the job right from the begining well...

To me it often also sounds like "dang it ma, I r old nuff!" much more than "lookie, I is with stupid <--- " even if to those from casual outside it does look like "lookie, I is with stupid <--- ".

Still, myspace and facebook and similar sites, I treat them like mens room stalls and yea, I didn't sign my real name when I was 14 either.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> My issue with all this, including our expectations/pretensions regarding society's leaders, is that the overwhelming response is that we'd rather be bull$hitted than know the truth. Once the notion that teenagers are acting like typical teenagers can be confirmed beyond doubt, then being hypocritical is OK. How many here would have failed the Facebook test? Because the technology exists, does that make it OK to snoop? What happens when the bulk of the populace has these kind of "footprints" in their collective closets? Does the technology guide our moral compass? If I can look into my neighbour's window from my apartment, is this my right? If it is, should I?
> Discuss
> 
> Shawn


In my opinion there is not much bullshit to cut through. There are things that are made for public consumption and things that are not. if you dont want something to be in the public forum than dont post it or paste it where it can be seen by the general public. 

In terms of leaders, it bothers me not a bit that some guy may have had a few hits when he was a youngster. I dont really even care if Harper and Obama share a bong every Thursday night and have an orgy with Track, Bristol, Willow, Piper & Trig Palin while Hillary Clinton films it. What I do care is that they keep it private and come Friday morning they are up and on the job, sober. Should you be peeking through the window and watching it? Not sure, would that turn you on? Does not do a thing for me.

The very nature of facebook and myspace makes it almost impossible to ignore comments like I posted earlier. it's plastered everywhere you go. So essentially you cannot even use the system if this type of stuff offends you.

What this generation must, and will learn is that it is always better to keep your private thoughts private. What you do in your bedroom should not be put out for public consumption. if you hate your boss it's probably not a good idea to call him an asshole on facebook. Thats pretty simple stuff in my opinion. But some of these people are staggeringly dumb and have to find out the hard way. Like this nitwit in BC.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Your advocating common sense, and that's something everyone could use. The 18 to 25 year olds are going to do what they've always done. The big difference is the technology. Checking incoming and outgoing calls on our kids cell phones or looking on Facebook and the like, that is a parent's right I suppose. These sites raise interesting ethical questions. My feelings are mixed regarding whether we're appalled at the indifference to privacy or the acts themselves. Were you put off hiring these kids because they didn't consider that a prospective employer might just have a peek at their online contributions, or that some stoner kid would likely make a poor employee? I always thought Facebook was a bad idea because it gives marketing firms everything they've ever wished for in a neat tidy package. Time will tell. Thanks for replying.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> Were you put off hiring these kids because they didn't consider that a prospective employer might just have a peek at their online contributions, or that some stoner kid would likely make a poor employee? .
> 
> Shawn :food-smiley-004:


To be honest, I would not hire them because they lack good and sound judgment. If you are dumb enough to do that, than you are dumb enough that I cant really trust you. Know what I mean? Again, I dont care what anyone does after hours or with whom. Keep it to yourself is my thing. it's not the boozing and dope use that I am worried about, although there are limits to everything, but its the fact that they dont seem to think anyone should care if they are seen to be a drunk or stoner. As most of us know, perception is everything. it's like when my son came home when he was 15 or so with blue hair. Then was looking for summer work. Hey. lets hire the kid with blue hair. it's all perception and what you are putting out in front of everyone. Same as I would not hire anyone with a face full of pins and needles. Thats cool, but not in my store.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Not to mention posting pics of yerself on the throne!!!


 Me and my old Epiphone Windsor.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yikes! And you gave me a hard time for reading my old Guitar Player mags in the can! 

hwopv



mhammer said:


> Me and my old Epiphone Windsor.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly an oldie, but a goodie


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadly, the guitar was stolen about 20 years ago. We think it was made between 59 and 61 (triangular headstock plate is missing). Never found another neck since that felt quite as comfortable. Happily, I've come a long way since that picture!








Yep, it's THAT office. The phone to the White House is in the little corner cupboard behind the flag.

Your PM...for about 20 seconds,
Mark


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The big difference is that we used to do the same things, but we did not broadcast it to the world. I am sure when you wrote "here I sit lonely hearted, paid my dime and only farted" on the bathroom stall in high school that you never signed it with your real name. Nor did you broadcast the fact that you got stoned every night on some medium that your own parents have access to.


Well, that would have been stupid...


----------

